# Cant install my COD 4



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

hello..=)
im new here and i wanted to ask you something.

When i bought the game called COD 4 after a wile playing it i uninstalled from my pc and then when i wanted to go back to play it the only options that i could click was everyone of then including uninstall but not install.
So i bought the same game because i though that the other one was broken but when i put the CD in i just see everything including uninstall but not install like the other one, and when i click on one of those options it doesnt do anything, the CD just keeps reading but doesnt do anything. I dont know whats happening..

can you guys help me plx? thank you


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi conduto,
Download Revo Uninstaller from my signature.
See if Call Of Duty 4 is in the list, and if it is make sure you uninstall it fully scanning for registry files and deleting appropriate ones.


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

hi mate..

so i go to google and put download revo uninstaller? is that it?

thank you


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

The link is in my signature, but i'll give it you here.


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

ok thx, i have downloaded the programe and i uninstalled some of the things that i thing that was causing the trouble, but i still cant install, i put the cd in and it its showing the uninstall thing, i think i need to uninstall more stuff but im not sure what..:/ does the MCE software encoder 1.1 has anything to do with games? thx


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

still cant install, i have deleted everything that think its causing the problem but i cant still playing it..:/. Maybe there is another thing from COD4 with a different name or something..

thats what we get when we dont understand anything about PC..:/


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

When you used Revo, did you make sure to clear the registry keys?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you using an Administrative account; ie: one that isn't a Guest or Limited account for Windows XP?

Do you have the latest Service Pack (SP3) you can use Windows Update to find out.


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

the registry keys from COD4 or revo?? if you are talking about revo i cant put because my revo is only a toturial like for 30 days.
And if you are talking about the game (COD4) i cant find it..:/


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

When you used Revo to uninstall it, did you make sure you removed the remaining Registry keys? (I am assuming you used Revo to uninstall it, if not then please correct me :wink: )


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

well, last week i went to control panel, programes and uninstall a programe, so i uninstall from there the COD4 and went i put the cd in i couldnt install, so i came here and your friend floop12444 Moderator, Games Team told me to download the revo, so i did and i found a few thing remaining from COD4 but i still cant install it, and the registration key from COD 4 i think i didnt uninstall because i cant find it, mayebe is there but in other name that i cant understand..xD

by the way, im bad in PC's..:/
thx


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You could just reinstall your OS but I think that is a bit far...

Could you list specifically what happens... e.g. you click the disk, it comes up with ###

I will reply when I get home as I am currently at College and need to go to lessons.

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Conduto (Feb 24, 2010)

OS?? lol
ok, was like that i used to play COD 4 but then i stoped playing it and installed the Counter Strike Source. 

After a wile my Harddrive was getting full so i uninstalled a few things including COD4. 

When i decided to install the COD 4 again i couldnt, like, i put the CD in and i go to my computer and click on the game, install or run programme and then there are a few options, like Play Multiplayer, Play Singleplayer, Uninstall, options, extras, links, support and quit but there is no a option for install.

So i clicked uninstall and the CD reads but it doesnt do anything then i clicked Play Multiplayer and Play Singleplayer but nothing happens as well..so i thought it was from the CD that was broken, so i bought another one, but the same thing happens..:/

i hope this helps..xD
lol, okok , i dont have college today but im going to work to 5pm untill 10pm..=)
thx


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think there may be some leftover registries and files.

First thing to do would be to find the CoD4 folder (in the Activision Folder of Program Files) and remove it.

Then you will have to use the Run command in windows and find the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and choose Software, Activision and then delete the Call of Duty 4 one. [Wait for another Teamer to back me up on this as I think it is the right thing to do but you will have to check with the others]


----------



## SkiiTz (Jul 11, 2011)

i can help! i had the same issue with my cod4 but to fix it go on the disk drive when cod4 is in, right click on open autoplay<open folder to view files, find the setup.exe and run it. if it doesnt run then right click and run as admin.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

If you have the product key, maybe you could download it from Steam?


----------

